# Visualiser des vidéos de l'Ipod sur sa TV ?



## Gaigo (20 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,


Je reposte une nouvelle question à propos des options de l'Ipod.

Enfaite ma question est que j'aimerai bien regarder des vidéos, photos sur ma télévision à partir de mon Ipod.

Ma télé possède 2 prises pour brancher des câbles/clée USB.

Et je veux savoir si je dois acheter un câble pour que je puisse regarder mes vidéos de l'Ipod ?

*En faisant l'essai:*

Rien qu'en branchant la prise USB qui a été vendu avec l'Ipod nano chromatique, ma télévision à réussi à détecté l'Ipod et à ouvrir des fichiers. Quand j'ai vu ça, j'ai étais sur mon ordinateur et j'avais branché man prise. A partir du poste de travail, je suis entré sur le disque amovible de l'Ipod et j'ai créer un dossier 'vidéo' et j'ai placé deux clips en formant (.avi, mp4). Ensuite je fais demi-tour pour aller sur ma TV, j'ai branché le câble USB, et j'aperçois mon nouveau dossier "Vidéos" mais là, ils me disent qu'il y a aucun éléments dedans ..

Donc comment faire _(peut être changer de format vidéo ?)_ pour que ma TV puisse reconnaitre mes vidéos ?


Donc un câble à acheter ça me sert à rien ? Car j'ai vu que ça dépendait des télés, et pour ceux qui n'aurait pas de prises USB intégrée à la télé devait s'acheter des câbles ...



Merci d'avance


----------



## Gaigo (22 Décembre 2008)

Remonte topic.
UP


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Le plus simple reste d'utiliser un câble video composite vendu par Apple.
Dans ce cas, ça fonctionnera avec toutes les télés.


----------



## Gaigo (25 Décembre 2008)

Juste avec la prise USB ont peut pas alors ...
Bon ça m'étonne mais vous avez surement raison.

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## r e m y (25 Décembre 2008)

Tu peux certainement avec ta Télé qui semble savoir lire des disques usb externe.... mais il faudrait lire la doc de cette télé pour savoir quels sont les format videos qu'elle reconnait!


----------

